# Malaysian Civil Site engineer looking for job opportunity in Australia



## jeniffer85 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all. I am a newbie to this forum and hello everyone.

I am a Site Engineer with Civil Engineering background in construction. I've bout 4years working experience in Malaysia. I'm seeking for job opportunity in Australia & eventually plan to migrate here.

Any suggestion and it would be grateful if anyone here can share with me some of your valuable experience. Explain more on the process of applying for job & advice on the visa application (a proper channel)

I don't know if there is still opportunity for me to find a job in Australia. I really hope someone could tell me something - perhaps something good.

Thank you.

Best Regards,

Jeniffer


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You might want to consider getting your PR first. It is very difficult to get a job from overseas, without working rights and not a PR.


----------



## jeniffer85 (Apr 22, 2015)

hye GBP, 

Thanx for reply... mind to brief me more on hw to apply PR? how long does the process take.

tq


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Work in Australia

you are probably looking at 189 or 190.

maybe you can get 457 (under temporary work visa) if you can get a company to sponsor you.

suggest you seek professional advice on this. It is not a straightforward process.


----------



## jeniffer85 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dear GBP, 

So u suggest me to apply visa & land in Australia first then start looking for job is it? is there any channel I can seek more info? 
tq


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

jeniffer85 said:


> Dear GBP,
> 
> So u suggest me to apply visa & land in Australia first then start looking for job is it? is there any channel I can seek more info?
> tq


You can apply for jobs whenever you are ready. But the fact is many Aus company would prefer to hire someone already have a work visa or some even specified that they only want PR or citizen. So, because of that, I think it is actually more effective to apply for a visa first. But that doesn't stop you from searching for job now.

Popular job website: SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne


----------



## jeniffer85 (Apr 22, 2015)

GBP said:


> You can apply for jobs whenever you are ready. But the fact is many Aus company would prefer to hire someone already have a work visa or some even specified that they only want PR or citizen. So, because of that, I think it is actually more effective to apply for a visa first. But that doesn't stop you from searching for job now.
> 
> Popular job website: SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site , Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne


Thanx a lot GBP.. Really appreciate ur help & the information you gave me..


----------



## piglet24 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi. Can I join this thread. My husband and I are also civil engineers with 13 years of experience for him while I have a total of 9 years experience. We are also both visa 189 visa holders. Do you think we will have problem finding a job in Australia particularly in Sydney? Thanks. I would really love a good feedback right now because I am so confused and scared. We are scheduled to move to Sydney this August 2015. We are currently living here in Abu Dhabi.


----------

